# Una pequeña broma a un amigo



## Tomasito (Jun 14, 2010)

Uno a estas horas de la madrugada se aburre fácil, y bueno, hoy le tocó a un amigo 












Un poco de humor para variar un poco 



Saludos!


----------



## Nimer (Jun 14, 2010)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajajajaajjajajjajajajajajaja

Buenísimo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2010)

jejessss  Porque seguro se olvidó una hornalla encendida  ¡ posta !


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 14, 2010)

Al final era que estaba mal enchufado el cable de audio, y al parecer entraba ruido. Y sí, si no lo ayudaba después, me mataba  



Saludos!


PD: Después le quise hacer el mismo chiste pero con que abra el agua caliente, pero ya no me creyó y se enojó


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 14, 2010)

ohh tienes el chat ese del linux... el "emesene" jajaja


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 14, 2010)

Sí, lo uso ya hace unos dos años. Es, además de un exelente programa, un proyecto Argentino 

Igual es multiplataforma, funciona en cualquier cosa que soporte Python (windows, linux, macosx, freebsd, etc).

Lo recomiendo al que lo quiera probar, no cuesta nada bajarlo: http://emesene.org/download.html



Saludos!


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 14, 2010)

Ja jajajaja... genial ! Yo hace mucho que no hago eso porque la ultima vez perdi a un amigo... pero esta genial... jajajajajajaja


----------



## zxeth (Jun 14, 2010)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ no puede caer tan mal en esa broma ajajjajajajajajaj. Que buena idea que tubiste jajajajaja


----------



## palomo (Jun 14, 2010)

Jajajaja eso estuvo bueno, esto hace recordar viejas anecdotas, una de joven: 

Un amigo llego orgulloso con su volkswagen que se acababa de comprar el clasico escarabajo, de jovenes asta una bicicleta nos parece fabulosa, me dice:

como ves palomo ya no andare en micro (colectivo) esto lo dijo por que en aquel entonces yo aun no tenia coche asi que dije, esta me la pagas.

Le respondi: solo ten cuidado para que no se te caliente revisale el agua al radiador.

Depues de 3 horas llego en su bocho (solo que en mal momento) cuando estabamos todos los amigos diciendome que no encontraba el radiador del agua en su coche, asi que ya imaginan el tamaño de las carcajadas, asta la fecha sigue sentido


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 14, 2010)

todas las mujeres caen en esa... jajajaja


----------



## lubeck (Jun 14, 2010)

Muy buena las bromas....  

Nada mas no se les ocurra hacerle una broma a sus esposas o novias.... 

Cuando eramos  novios mi esposa y yo, ibamos... ya saben en el tipico vocho.. y ella de manga larga y muy arreglada, todavia lo recuerdo como si hubiera sido ayer , traia una blusa caki, muy bonita... en fin... a lo lejos se veia un charco de agua de dimensiones considerables.... y se me ocurrio pedirle que bajara la ventanilla porque ibamos a dar vuelta, a los pocos instantes de llegar al charco  le digo con voz apresurada.... SACA LA MANO, SACA LA MANO... y ya sabran... termino con la manga empapada... 

nunca lo hubiera echo... hoy no hay poder humano que haga que ella me ayude en el auto sin pensar que es para hacerle una broma...

saludos...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 14, 2010)

ñaca ñaca ñaca!!!!


----------



## Dano (Jun 14, 2010)

Todavía no es el día de los inocentes jajja


----------



## egr2002 (Jun 14, 2010)

este buenisimo
quedivertido


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 15, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> Lo recomiendo al que lo quiera probar, no cuesta nada bajarlo: http://emesene.org/download.html


Gracias, ya usándolo, muy bonito y completo. Tenia par de problemas con el MSN, por lo que no usaba. Uff casi 1 año. Hoy retomé los contactos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> Le respondi: solo ten cuidado para que no se te caliente revisale el agua al radiador.


 
Un amigo se compra un Citroen 2cv y le dice al padre en joda que le revise el agua , lo atajamos cuando ya había abierto la tapa del aceite y estaba por . . . 

jajaja

Tendríamos que haberlo dejado que le llene el motor de agua por gracioso 

Saludos !


----------



## arg (Jun 15, 2010)

*Que vaciado en serio no puedo creer que alla gente asi que todo se crea, tengo un Amigo que realmente es bien wey tambien que todo lo que le dices se cree. y lo peor de todo es que si no le dices que es mentira queda creido que si es cierto.*


----------



## palomo (Jun 15, 2010)

arg dijo:


> *es bien wey tambien que todo lo que le dices se cree. y lo peor de todo es que si no le dices que es mentira queda creido que si es cierto.*


 
No creo que lo sea, mas bien diria que es inocente, no maleado o no lee lo suficiente y sigue pensando que a los bebes los trae la sigüeña, en pocas palabras todavia la vida no les da suficiente experiencia para cuidarse de los gañanes que lo rodean.


----------



## diego_z (Jun 15, 2010)

la del radiador esta buena jaja, yo trabajaba en una empresa en la parte de mantenimiento , el encargado hera un viejo rre boton y me dice prepara el deutz que lo llevan al campo , revisa agua y aceite , en eso le digo agua? agua no lleva y el tipo ni lerdo me respondio EL AGUA DE LA BATERIAS  jaja


----------



## palomo (Jun 15, 2010)

diego_z dijo:


> el tipo ni lerdo me respondio EL AGUA DE LA BATERIAS jaja


 
Zagas con la mente el tipo, aqui entra el dicho mas sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo, no por que supiera mas  bien por la rapidez que se salio por la tangente.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 16, 2010)

y eso que no conocen a aquellos mecanicos que les piden a los chalanes revisar las bujias de un motor diesel


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 16, 2010)

bueno, no tendran bujias pero tienen calentadores. por eso mesmo hay que esperar un momento a que se apague la luz indicadora del tablero, al poner en posicion de contacto la llave se activan los calentadores.

peores son esos vivos que tocan la bocina cuando uno la tiene a centimetros de la oreja


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 16, 2010)

bueno en alguna ocacion le dije a mi profesor que me indicara cual era el fly-back de un televisor del cual sabia que tenia una fuga, y si, lo señalo muy de cerca, nunca olvidare el arco violeta y su mueca de dolor


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 16, 2010)

aaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!! que lo pario, no puedo imaginarme algo asi puesto que nunca lo vivi, pero si se de los chispazos de colores, jeje


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 16, 2010)

Mendigo coyote... asi le dije a un tipo, que agarrara un cable de bujia... pense que me diria que estaba pen... pero si lo agarro!!!! jajaja

jajaja... esta es buenisima... pongan atencion y paren los ojos, que es el ultimo post antes de dormir... De un friky maloso, a sus amigos los frikys malosos...

"A un cigarro, mojen con la lengua un costado. Justo donde esta humedo con babas, raspan la piedra de un encendedor... Si, no con lija... Si no que giran el esmeril lentamente para que no chispie, pero si desvaste la piedra y caigan rebabas en las babas... Estas quedaran pegadas obviamente.
Despues, enciendan el cigarro y fumenlo normalmente... pero cuando este alguien tambien fumador. Cuando den las... (es que como lo diga el coyote me va a alburear...), bueno cuando den los golpes, el calor del cigarro, ira haciendo que las rebabas de la piedra chispien... Se vera curioso.
Cuando el otro fumador, tenga interes, les preguntara que onda con eso... y ustedes diran... "a poco no sabias? es edicion limitada de los XXXmarca de interesXXX, me los acaba de vender el señor de la tienda, yo tampoco sabia que habian "... Jajaja, pobres tipos iran a hacer el gran oso con el de la tienda... y con ustedes cuando regrese jajajaja...


----------



## diego_z (Jun 16, 2010)

otra , vivo en un pueblo muy chico , y como en casi todos los lugares como este slo hay una o dos tiendas de electricidad , mi hermano estaba llendo a la secundaria y le pidieron un tiristor , recurrio al lugar de venta electrica pidiendole al tipo un tiristor , el tipo lo miro y le dijo ESO NO EXISTE jaja


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 16, 2010)

al mismo profesor un alumno le pregunto que hacia si a un transistor se le acababan los electrones, debido a lo absurdo de la pregunta respondio con el absurdo de que fuera a comprar un millar y se los metiera

en otra ocacion pregunto a los alumnos "¿que hacen si un fusible esta en corto?"


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 16, 2010)

jajajajaja... me acorde de un chiste... 



> Mi mujer y yo, siempre que salimos, caminamos cogidos de la mano... Si la suelto, se pone a comprar...
> 
> Ella tiene una batidora eléctrica, una tostadora eléctrica, maquina de hacer pan eléctrica... Un día me dijo:
> "Caramba, tenemos un montón de aparatos eléctricos, y no tenemos nada para sentarnos..."
> ...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 16, 2010)

otro en respuesta:

una joven pareja, en su pequeña casa, un dia la llave del fregadero se descompone y la mujer le dice al merido, mi amor arregla la llave, y el marido responde furico, mujer no soy plomero entiendelo, al dia siguiente la puera del armario se estropea y la mujer pide al marido, mi amor repara el armario, y el otro replica, mujer, no soy carpintero entiendelo, se averia la instalacion electrica y la mujer insiste, mi amor repara la instalacion, y el otro continua, mujer, no soy electrisista entiendelo, asi pasan los dias y las fallas hasta que un dia llega el marido a la casa que se encuentra en perfecto estado, la mujer aparece y le dice, el vecino llego y lo arreglo todo, y el marido, que bueno, que buen vecino, la mujer interrumpe, solo que me dijo que o le hacia un pastel de manzana a manera de pago o me acostaba con el, alarmado el marido le pregunta, y le isiste el pastel verdad?, mi amor, no soy repostera entiendelo



por eso se hacer de todo (no por mi mujer, por la vecina)


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 16, 2010)

Un dia me puse a cargar con 180V uno identico a este:

Y le digo a un amigo que estaba presente: Oye pasame ese bote que esta alli, pero tapalo por arriba (El lado de los bornes) para que no tire el liquido que lleva adentro... Cuando le puso la mano a los bornes y el filtro lo desacargo.... Si que tuve correr...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 16, 2010)

Excelente... jajaja si los de 50uF hacen un desmadre con 180V...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 17, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Excelente... jajaja si los de 50uF hacen un desmadre con 180V...


era de 10000uF / 350V!!! te podras imaginar la cara que puso cuando toco los bornes


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 17, 2010)

podrías haberlo matado


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 17, 2010)

naaa, solo lo dejaba sin mano


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 17, 2010)

Seguro que vacio la tripa... mejor que ni con purga...


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 17, 2010)

Jaaaa, en la escuela cargabamos capacitores de poliester con un diodo en el tomacorrientes de 220v y jugabamos guerras tirandonos capacitores cargados  

Yo me había armado una lapicera que tenia dentro un capacitor y un diodo para cargarla. La idea era que cuando quisieran usar la lapicera les diera la patada  







Espero que se entienda mi dibujo. Se cargaba desde la punta y la pata del costado. Y en el botoncito que hace que salga la lapicera para afuera, como era de plástico, le habia puesto una alfiler que ni se veía, salía solo la cabeza.
A eso se le llama estar aburrido en la escuela  



Saludos.


----------



## palomo (Jun 17, 2010)

Eso se llama sadismo, haaaa que ganas de querer reirse a costillas de otro pero no podemos negarlo ya es naturaleza humana


----------



## lubeck (Jun 17, 2010)

Ya oyeron este llamada... casi me hago pipi de la risa....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9_fauPtoRQ&feature=related


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 17, 2010)

esta mejor este:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0KNu-Sl7o8&feature=related


----------

